# Does Versed work to knock you out for colonoscopy??



## Ihurt (Apr 3, 2013)

I am having a colonoscopy on Friday. I have been reading several posts on different types of sedation. I obviously want to be knocked out, or at least where I don't feel anything or remember anything! I have in the past had other procedures done where I was given propofol and versed. This knocked me out completely really. I called my gastro office and they say they give you like a twilight sedation. Ok, I have had this before and did ok with it for upper endoscopies. But for a colonoscopy, which is going to be way more painful that a upper endoscopy, I wonder if the versed will be enough.. I mean I can ask for propofol when I get there, but I am not sure if that is considered a strong anesthesia where they have to intubate you or not. If it requires intubation, I am certain they wont use it.  Will versed be enough to knock me out so I don't feel anything??? I am SOOOO worried now after reading that for some people the twilight does nothing.....:eek2:


----------



## Clash (Apr 3, 2013)

Usually twilight sedation  a combo of two meds like versed/fentanyl or versed/propofol.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Apr 3, 2013)

Sedation seems to vary country to country, and I've read reports on the forum mainly from people in the UK saying that the sedation there does next to nothing.  No worries though, here in the US the twilight sedation is much stronger and should make you feel like you're knocked out.  I've had twilight sedation 3x myself and I remember nothing from any of my scopes.  In fact after my first upper endoscopy, the sedation was so good that I don't even remember talking to my GI afterwards!  I got home and started grumbling that my doc didn't talk to me, but my hubby informed me that the doc did talk to me and that I seemed coherent.  So yeah, it doesn't knock you totally out, it knocks you most of the way out and it erases your short-term memory while you're under the effects of the sedation.  So you should be fine, you shouldn't feel a thing, and you won't remember anything either.  Waking up from my scopes, I had no pain and it felt like I had a lovely nap with no recollection whatsoever of being scoped.  Try not to worry, they'll give you good drugs to get through it.    I hope that helped reassure you.  Good luck with your scope!

Edited to add:  for my last scope, I had a combo of I believe Versed and Benadryl.  I know there was Benadryl involved because the nurse told me.  Even that combo worked great, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Ihurt (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Cat-a-tonic and Clash for the replies. I feel a bit better knowing this. I am more worried about the whole prep moreso, but figured If I am going through the hell with the prep( suprep),then I darn well want to be knocked out for the test! One hell is enough thank you very much! LOL. 

I am stocking up on Chicken broths and jello( mango flavored). I also bought some pedylite drink that is clear so I can stay hydrated. I am doing the liquid diet for 2 days before my procedure, figured less In less out so I started that today. Now wish Friday would get here already so I can be done with this..


----------



## lsgs (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be honest, Propofol/fentanyl was far superior for me than versed/pethidine. It was administered by an anaesthetist though which I'm sure made a big difference. 

I have remembered a little of each procedure I've had done with versed but did not remember a damn thing with the Propofol, it's fantastic stuff.


----------



## Ihurt (Apr 3, 2013)

I love propofol too! I used that when I had my bladder scope and biopsies. It knocks you out all the way. I don't think I am getting that though as I believe you have to have an anesthesiologist on hand for that as they have to intubate you if I am not mistaken. I think they are just using versed and something else they use( Demerol maybe, not sure). I guess I can ask about the propofol though. Is propofol considered a general anesthesia?









lsgs said:


> I'll be honest, Propofol/fentanyl was far superior for me than versed/pethidine. It was administered by an anaesthetist though which I'm sure made a big difference.
> 
> I have remembered a little of each procedure I've had done with versed but did not remember a damn thing with the Propofol, it's fantastic stuff.


----------



## amrycrohns (Apr 3, 2013)

I have always recieved Propofol via IV from anesthesiologist.  It is a general anesthesia, and has replaced some of the older medicine's used almost completely.  For EGD and Colonoscopy, nurse said count back from 10 I made it to 9 and woke up after procedure.  It wears off almost immediately aswell which I really like, so I don't have to stay there much longer then it takes me to get dressed.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2013)

There is no intubation with propofol.....great stuff!


----------



## McM17 (Apr 3, 2013)

I had versed and fentanyl and it worked great for me! It worked so well that I don't remember anything after my scopes. I didn't even remember the doctor talking to me- my dad had to tell me everything he said again later! It was just a nice nap.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm given something in my IV that just relaxes me and makes me feel sleepy but still awake. After that they give me Versed and wait a while. I let them know when I'm not ready, then the nurse tends to put more in the IV until my responses are a bit slow/less frantic.  I don't remember the scopes at all. 

My parents took me to my last one. I asked my mom who dressed me. She said I did.  Later I asked my dad where my phone was. He said it was in the seat I was staring at (was just getting into the car).


----------



## Polaris (Apr 4, 2013)

I think they gave me Versed/Demerol (Fentanyl makes me nauseated/vomit), and i ended up waking up mid colonoscopy. that was awkward. i plan to ask for something stronger the next time around.


----------



## Ihurt (Apr 4, 2013)

Geez, I pray I don't wake up during the scope. That would totally suck. I do NOT want to remember a thing! Ironically 9 years ago I had a colonoscopy before I had all these other health issues and I woke up crying after the procedure so it must of have hurt. But I did not really remember it. Now I also remember having another test ( small bowel manometry test), they had to do an upper endoscopy where they threaded this long tube through my small bowel. I had to have it in for 24 hours so it could measure the contractions in my small bowel. Well for that I did NOT remember a thing at all about that so they must have given me some good stuff. I think it was versed and something else. I hope they give me the same stuff as it was great. I think I will try and find my report from that test and see what they gave me so I can ask for it tomorrow....


----------

